# [Swiss NR] Basil Herold 2.01 and 2.15 2x2 avg



## Basil Herold (Apr 4, 2016)

Pretty happy with the 2.01 avg. It places me 26th in the world and 7th in europe. The 1.17 NR single is a nice bonus. 
The reconstructions are in the video descriptions.


----------



## mjm (Apr 4, 2016)

You got NR single! 
Nice average too 
Congrats!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 5, 2016)

GJ! Hopefully you'll get sub-2 and maybe ER (WR?) soon.


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2016)

GJ! Full TCLL?


----------



## G2013 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey! Congratulations for this avg and single  
I'm sub-3 in 2x2, and planning to get a good official avg some day xD I hope I will be able to make a post like this, some day. Hopefully the same day as the day when I get the good avg


----------



## KevinG (Apr 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! Hopefully you'll get sub-2 and maybe ER (WR?) soon.



Hopefully not xD


----------

